# Farmington, MI - BOSS TGS 800 For Sale



## Brandon Ahlgren (Feb 23, 2020)

Selling my Boss TGS 800
Lightly used, and always well maintained/properly cleaned out
Perfect working order.

We are a father/son business and are getting out of the plow business due to my father being diagnosed with cancer. We are moving to get him the best care possible. *Only the salter is for sale..* the controller, wiring, and harness have been bought by our partner.
Please let me know if you have any questions, or want to come check it out! Must sell within the next 3 weeks.. any serious offers will be considered! Please, no low ball offers! One of the best salters our there IMHO.
Thanks in advance!


----------

